# Is Pecan Good for firewood????



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 25, 2010)

I Own a 5 acre lot about 5 miles from my house that has only 4 trees on it (all Pecan trees) one of them has been hit by Lightning and isn't blooming this spring. I need to take it down, Question is---> Is it worth the time and effort to add it to the Firewood pile? The Yes answer gets it cut down soon, The No answer Lets it stand for a while till I have nothing else to do....Sooooo Whats it's worth (as far as firewood goes)?????? Also I never knew that Pecans had worms in them until I cracked open a fresh one off the tree,:censored: GROSS :censored:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pecan and hickory...*

Pecan is in the hickory family, so the answer is a resounding yes. It may be one of the hottest burning species of firewood that there is.

Personally, I would try to harvest the wood for furniture rather than send it up the chimney. I have made some very nice rec room furniture with pecan. Its mar resistance is enormous and the sapwood is almost as hard as the heartwood. The color is excellent and you can polish it smooth as glass.

However, if the wood is in such sad shape that nothing can be saved, enjoy the heat and the smell as it burns. Save some for smokin' meat. Nothing beats it for that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I've burnt about a rick of it. Seemed to last long and do good. Loved the smell of it too.


----------



## Truck4 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes!!! it is great firewood, pecan is 95% of what I deal with, I work with some of the local farmers to clean out the orchards after triming most of them let me have it for free just to get it out, plus I have been working with them for so long I usually kick some back to them if/when they need it, last yr. I ended up with ~20-25 cords, this yr. its looking like ~15 or so, plus the short stuff I end up with after cutting it to length I sell for smoking / BBQing as it is great in there to (use it myself) so yaa if you got a dead tree get after it:chainsawguy:

Roy


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 25, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Pecan is in the hickory family, so the answer is a resounding yes. It may be one of the hottest burning species of firewood that there is.



Pecan and hickory are actually in the walnut family but yes they are good.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 26, 2010)

Pecan is great for bbq/cooking. It isn't as harsh as hickory and adds a nice flavor to the meat.


----------



## Brandon A (Apr 26, 2010)

we get lots of calls asking for pecan wood. most people like to use it for smoking wood, but it will burn hot which is great for heating wood. so to answer ur question, yes it is worth messing with


----------



## ZeroJunk (Apr 26, 2010)

Once pecan and hickory are cut in to lumber you cannot tell the difference. We had people who said they could, but we fooled them regularly.


----------

